# Gulp!!



## pompanoslayer10 (Mar 21, 2010)

Iv seen the videos on you tube were the guy catches the fish on a bare jig head with him just spraying gulp!alive spray! but odes the baits and sent really work? and if it does work how do u use it and what do u catch with it?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Man, I used the gulp spray quite a few times bass fishing..Ive caught bass but I dont like it..It seems like mostly water..It beads up almost like water on a waxed car..I have found other stuff that I like better..


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gulp works. The spray is effective to a good degree, but the packaged bio-plastic Gulp! and Gulp!alive baits are no s*** fish catchers. There are countless fish not swimming (and days on the water rescued) by Gulp. EOS.


----------



## no name (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had good luck with the shrimp. (penny color)


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

The Gulp Alive Jerk Shad are off the chain for Reds and Trout. Also, you can't keepSail Cats and Flat heads in the East Bay off any of the Gulp Aliveproducts. I don't target any cats, but I catch more than my fair share. I've only caught one Bass on the Jerk Shad. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Beer Thirty (3/25/2010)*I have had good luck with the shrimp. (penny color)


+1 best plastic bait and color. The is a new type of Gulp shrimp that looks like a red and white crawfish that kicks butt also. I think it's called the ghost shrimp and they stalk them a Hot spots. I have not seen them anywhere else.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

+2 on the new penny shrimp. The small size ones on a #1 hook are killer for white trout.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

We had the exact same question. 

so we decided to try an experiment to put it to the test

I put my uncle, who knows nothing about fishing in salt water on the gulp baits

and I took the old time tested baits of squid , cutfish and shrimp

and to my absolute supprise he out fished me 2 to 1 for 2 hours thenIditched 

natural bait. I then out fished him 4 to 1 the rest of the day!! 

I now use gulp off shore and inshore


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Gulp is a good bait, but I like to start the day with hard plastics or even soft plastics... When the bite get slow then I tie on the gulp....



It works though.... as long as you dont care what you catch... I have caught pretty much every speices inshore with that there is no telling what will be on the other end..


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

The "new" shrimp is called the ghost shrimp (came out late last year), and yes it does resemble a crawfish/ghostshrimp. They are available in 6 colors and only available in 3". The only color they share with the regular shrimp is new penny (by far the most popular) The biggest complaint about this bait is that pins eat the legs off quickly but under a popping cork they are deadly and you don't get as much bycatch (cats, croakers, etc...) Some of the other gulp baits work great as well. The curly tail aka swimming mullet is breat for flounder, jerk shad in 5" for trout on flats etc.


----------



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

10-4 on the GULP new penny shrimp, they are awesome. Around the lights at night you should try the nuclear chicken shrimp on a 1/8 oz. jighead. Specs and reds will have a field day.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I use a varietyof them and swear by them. I found that the white paddle tail mullet work awesome for specs here in MS where the water is not as clear. Have caught reds with them too. The new penny and "molting" shrimp are also good. I am curious to try these in the clearer waters of Pensacola this summer since I will be moving over there permanently soon. The Gulp Alive shrimp spray is a deadly combo when sprayed on DOA's too.


----------

